# Can Can Dress



## PunkRockGlamour (Aug 25, 2005)

I'm not sure if this really belongs here, but I was wondering if anyone knew where to get sewing patterns to make a can can dress. 

Thanks!


----------



## Isis (Oct 28, 2005)

Try Jo-Anne Fabric, they have tons of patters! Besieds, it's almost Halloween so they're bound to have something


----------



## RomanticShimmer (Nov 4, 2005)

Actually, I was going to do this for Halloween but decided against it.  McCalls had several great can-can dresses in their catalogs under the costume section.


----------

